# Good deal on a Silverline???



## iainh

Just been on Amazon and have seen a Silverline Silverstorm® 129659 180mm Sander Polisher reduced from £45 down to £30.86


Is this the same Silverline so many of you guys have?? If so might be a good deal for someone after a rotary

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

and free delivery, that is very very tempting!


----------



## sunilbass

lol you beat me to it! ordered mine earlier! good buy but gotta but more backing plates to fit a rotary now!


----------



## Dipesh

That's a bargain!


----------



## -Kev-

tempted


----------



## Dipesh

Go on Kev, it's giving it away at that price!


----------



## -Kev-

Dipesh said:


> Go on Kev, it's giving it away at that price!


do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## Dipesh

3kg's mate. It's about same as das 6 g220.


----------



## -Kev-

thanks :thumb:


----------



## iainh

just ordered mine - had a £5 voucher so only £25 

need some cheepo backing plates etc now before i can have a play


----------



## ant_s

want one myself but i havent even used my DA yet, only about 2 hours practise time lol, but at that price i don't want to not get it and then a few months down the line want one and pay the full price, errrrrm decesions decesions


----------



## sunilbass

iainh said:


> just ordered mine - had a £5 voucher so only £25
> 
> need some cheepo backing plates etc now before i can have a play


let me know if you find any.. all of mine are for the g220!


----------



## iainh

ant_s said:


> want one myself but i havent even used my DA yet, only about 2 hours practise time lol, but at that price i don't want to not get it and then a few months down the line want one and pay the full price, errrrrm decesions decesions


DO IT!!! lol

I've got very limited experience with the DA.... I'll prob not use mine for a while but at this price it was silly not to pick one up :thumb:


----------



## iainh

sunilbass said:


> let me know if you find any.. all of mine are for the g220!


TNH mate will prob just keep an eye on ebay/sales on here... not in any rush to buy any


----------



## paulmc08

has to be a billy bargain


----------



## alan_mcc

Bargain, mine was £40 delivered IIRC and I thought even that was a steal.


----------



## -Kev-

alan_mcc said:


> Bargain, mine was £40 delivered IIRC and I thought even that was a steal.


what's it likes for noise, weight etc alan? also, how long is the mains wire?


----------



## Pezza4u

-Kev- said:


> what's it likes for noise, weight etc alan? also, how long is the mains wire?


I'd like to know this as well  I've spent the last hour or two searching/reading the forum on this rotary and the only real negative thing I can find is you have to keep hold of the button to keep it going, there is no lock.

I already have a G220 that I bought 2 years ago, which I've only used 3 times (doing whole cars) but the vibration/noise really puts me off, hence it hasn't been out for ages. TBH this offer has made me feel abit sick I spent £150 on it as when I first got into detailing I read all the scaremongering about noobs shouldn't use rotarys etc so went for this when it first came out.

Since I went to the James b meet and spoken to a few people into detailing who use rotarys and seen them in action I've realised they're not to be feared. Just keep them moving and use no/little pressure and you should be ok? Obviously a PTG would be good as well but I can't afford one of those as it's only a hobby!

Only 5 left in stock now so they must be selling like hot cakes but I have to ask myself do I really need it?  I've been reading up on the backing plates and the 3M ones seems to be the favourite so that's another £20 on top straight away. I have Menzerna, Megs, 3M and Lake Country pads, would all of these fit ok. I'm assuming all pads will work ok with DA or rotary it's just the backing plate that is different? Also can you get rotary (3M) backing plates for spot pads as well?


----------



## -Kev-

Pezza4u said:


> I'd like to know this as well  I've spent the last hour or two searching/reading the forum on this rotary and the only real negative thing I can find is you have to keep hold of the button to keep it going, there is no lock.
> 
> I already have a G220 that I bought 2 years ago, which I've only used 3 times (doing whole cars) but the vibration/noise really puts me off, hence it hasn't been out for ages. TBH this offer has made me feel abit sick I spent £150 on it as when I first got into detailing I read all the scaremongering about noobs shouldn't use rotarys etc so went for this when it first came out.
> 
> Since I went to the James b meet and spoken to a few people into detailing who use rotarys and seen them in action I've realised they're not to be feared. Just keep them moving and use no/little pressure and you should be ok? Obviously a PTG would be good as well but I can't afford one of those as it's only a hobby!
> 
> Only 5 left in stock now so they must be selling like hot cakes but I have to ask myself do I really need it?  I've been reading up on the backing plates and the 3M ones seems to be the favourite so that's another £20 on top straight away. I have Menzerna, Megs, 3M and Lake Country pads, would all of these fit ok. I'm assuming all pads will work ok with DA or rotary it's just the backing plate that is different? Also can you get rotary (3M) backing plates for spot pads as well?


pads are fine, you can get the smaller backing plates from the traders on here


----------



## Guest

Was looking at the Silverline mentioned and then spotted this.

Thoughts?


----------



## liam99

I after one, Not sure which to go for this or sealey er1700p.


----------



## Dipesh

The weight is ok Kev, noise is not so much compared to da either. 

Wire is about 2.5-3meters I think? Can't remember off the top of my head!


----------



## Dipesh

AnilS said:


> Was looking at the Silverline mentioned and then spotted this.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Best Polisher Car Polishing Package: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


I don't think this has the constant rpm feature that the silverstorm has.


----------



## Mini 360

Ordered! At £30 how could I refuse? Polo is in need of a daaaam good polish!!!

Confirmation email sys it will be here end of the month or into early June but I suppose I can wait given I got it so cheap!


----------



## -Kev-

Dipesh said:


> I don't think this has the constant rpm feature that the silverstorm has.


does this silverline differ from the blue one in that it remains at a constant speed without having to hold the button?


----------



## liam99

This might help
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=165122


----------



## PJM

Too late Kev price is back up to £43.99 now! :buffer:


----------



## Dipesh

-Kev- said:


> does this silverline differ from the blue one in that it remains at a constant speed without having to hold the button?


You have to hold the button down on this one. The old silverline blue didn't have the constant rpm thing like this one. When you need to use pressure, the rpm you set will stay and not bog down like most cheaper machines out there.

It's what we want in terms of getting that perfect finish and breaking polish down more efficiently.


----------



## -Kev-

Dipesh said:


> You have to hold the button down on this one. The old silverline blue didn't have the constant rpm thing like this one. When you need to use pressure, the rpm you set will stay and not bog down like most cheaper machines out there.
> 
> It's what we want in terms of getting that perfect finish and breaking polish down more efficiently.


might get a kestrel sim180 as i'd prefer not to keep holding the button to keep the machine going tbh


----------



## Mini 360

DiamondShine said:


> Too late Kev price is back up to £43.99 now! :buffer:


8 new from £30.86 :thumb: (Just below the bigg sized price)


----------



## Dipesh

-Kev- said:


> might get a kestrel sim180 as i'd prefer not to keep holding the button to keep the machine going tbh


Yeah that's nice I guess, I dont mind holding the button so much, it kind of falls natural.

Also once your used to the rotary, or almost used to it, I always use the rotary with one hand and use my other to check panel heat. It's quite handy knowing the machine will switch off if I let go rather then flying off the panel because that button is clicked!


----------



## -Kev-

Dipesh said:


> Yeah that's nice I guess, I dont mind holding the button so much, it kind of falls natural.
> 
> Also once your used to the rotary, or almost used to it, I always use the rotary with one hand and use my other to check panel heat. It's quite handy knowing the machine will switch off if I let go rather then flying off the panel because that button is clicked!


good point, but then if using two hands to control the machine its just as easy to lift it off the panel to check heat...


----------



## Dipesh

-Kev- said:


> good point, but then if using two hands to control the machine its just as easy to lift it off the panel to check heat...


I'm not a big fan of interupting sets tbh mate, also if you check regular as you go along, it's a lot safer IMO. But I guess this is how I've tought myself.


----------



## Pezza4u

Dipesh said:


> Yeah that's nice I guess, I dont mind holding the button so much, it kind of falls natural.
> 
> Also once your used to the rotary, or almost used to it, I always use the rotary with one hand and use my other to check panel heat. It's quite handy knowing the machine will switch off if I let go rather then flying off the panel because that button is clicked!


As you have to hold the button in you obviously hold it one handed from here...but can you still control it like this especially when working on doors and the wings?


----------



## Dipesh

At slow-ish speeds yes. But also depends on what part of wings/doors too. Lower doors and wings, no chance. The machines too heavy or I'm a wimp! 

Upper parts of these panels, then yes. But up to say speed 2 ish.


----------



## Pezza4u

Dipesh said:


> At slow-ish speeds yes. But also depends on what part of wings/doors too. Lower doors and wings, no chance. The machines too heavy or I'm a wimp!
> 
> Upper parts of these panels, then yes. But up to say speed 2 ish.


Thanks...the speed control says 900-3000 are there numbers for each speed like my G220? What's the max speed you can safely use a rotary on paint with?

I think I'm gonna get this though for that price


----------



## Dipesh

I never go over 3. If you ran it at speed 6 you'd see how fast the thing goes. 

I bet it would dry the polish out in a second!


----------



## Dipesh

Oh, the rpm's are on the machine too.


----------



## Pezza4u

Thanks, have just ordered one...got a few weeks until it comes so I can get the backing plates and then have a practise :thumb: Do you use the 3M backing plate?


----------



## Dipesh

Yep, I've had a cheapo one but there rubbish. The 3m (or any good quality one I.e gloss it) would be good. The machine was transformed when I got the 3m one. Easier to manage, the pad felt happier and less jumpy.


----------



## Pezza4u

Dipesh said:


> Yep, I've had a cheapo one but there rubbish. The 3m (or any good quality one I.e gloss it) would be good. The machine was transformed when I got the 3m one. Easier to manage, the pad felt happier and less jumpy.


All of the threads I was reading last night, the majority said that about the 3M one. I have a shop local-ish to me that sells the 3M range so will give them a call...most of the prices I found were £20+ but I guess it's a case of buy right buy once.


----------



## Dipesh

Definately. Gloss it ones are meant to be a bit softer so in theory these should be easier to catch off axis movements. I still have to try these though.


----------



## -Kev-

got one


----------



## GR33N

Again, very tempted. However ive only got limited knowledge with a DA. Might get one and save it until a bit later on, or get myself a scrap panel to practice on.

Cant really go wrong for a bit over £30 :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

Good stuff Kev!!


----------



## -Kev-

Dipesh said:


> Good stuff Kev!!


went for a kestrel in the end :thumb:


----------



## amiller

rotary polishing with one hand?!


----------



## Dipesh

-Kev- said:


> went for a kestrel in the end :thumb:


Boooo!! Lol!


----------



## Dipesh

amiller said:


> rotary polishing with one hand?!


It's not full blast polishing with just one hand, it's just I can control the machine with one hand so I can touch the panel. It's only a few seconds.

I've seen vids of people burnishing with just one hand on you tube. That some proper control skills.


----------



## Pezza4u

gr33n said:


> Again, very tempted. However ive only got limited knowledge with a DA. Might get one and save it until a bit later on, or get myself a scrap panel to practice on.
> 
> Cant really go wrong for a bit over £30 :thumb:


Same here mate, only used my DA on 3 cars and the last time I used it was over a year ago! I'm getting a panel to use it on first though and get the feel of it, then try it on the missus car after! 

For £30 it should sell easily if I did change my mind


----------



## -Kev-

Dipesh said:


> Boooo!! Lol!


lol, I've got a das6 already so they might as well match


----------



## 2.0conv

I'm interested in one of these but as ive never used a polisher like this before!

what else do you need?

whats this about back plates?


----------



## Pezza4u

2.0conv said:


> I'm interested in one of these but as ive never used a polisher like this before!
> 
> what else do you need?
> 
> whats this about back plates?


The plate it comes with is too big for most pads so you're better off with a 125mm one (I think), I'm sure someone else will confirm


----------



## -Kev-

2.0conv said:


> I'm interested in one of these but as ive never used a polisher like this before!
> 
> what else do you need?
> 
> whats this about back plates?


read DaveKG's guide first 
backing plates screw into the machine, allowing different types of pad to be used.


----------



## woodym3

just ordered one, it would of been bad manners not to at that price! finally made the leap from da to rotary. cheers to the op for the heads up.


----------



## Hoppo32

I've just ordered on as well, absolute bargain especially with the free delivery 
Just need to get myself a 3m backing plate and some hexlogic pads now.


----------



## Mini 360

Just been informaed by Amazon that its going to arrive by the 11th rather than the 29th!  Well chuffed! Just cant afford pads/backing plates atm.....


----------



## Pezza4u

Mini 360 said:


> Just been informaed by Amazon that its going to arrive by the 11th rather than the 29th!  Well chuffed! Just cant afford pads/backing plates atm.....


Ditto, can't wait for it


----------



## SamurI

Bargin! Bit late to the party and having to wait till begining of june fro delivery but worth it at that price.

And wouldnt bother getting cheap backing pads, spend a few more quid and get decent ones (Gloss-It or 3M) that'll last you and make it much easy to feel whats going on with the pads.


----------



## Pezza4u

Had an email to say it will be here by Friday!  Need to get a backing plate and panel asap now.


----------



## iainh

Woohoo - mine turned up today...

Just need to flog some bits on ebay so i can buy some backing plates


----------



## aiky007

Thanks for the heads up on this guys,,I've been toying on buying a kestrel 180 sim for sometime now, but at this price i'll take a hit on this first.Just ordered one saying it will be june before arrival,which is fine as it will give me time to get my backing plates ordered up:thumb:


----------



## woodym3

anybody any idea what size backing plates are to be used with this polisher? i have 7" megs pads and 4" spot pads. cheers


----------



## -Kev-

woodym3 said:


> anybody any idea what size backing plates are to be used with this polisher? i have 7" megs pads and 4" spot pads. cheers


7" pads will probably be too big on a rotary tbh..
if you use them though, you'll need a backing plate around this size
and this one for the smaller pads.


----------



## woodym3

thanks kev, much appreciated.


----------



## -Kev-

woodym3 said:


> thanks kev, much appreciated.


no worries :thumb:


----------



## Gary Wood

Got mine today as well looking forward to playing when i get my pads


----------



## Pezza4u

aiky007 said:


> Just ordered one saying it will be june before arrival,which is fine as it will give me time to get my backing plates ordered up:thumb:


That's what my email said but it's out on delivery now and suppose to be here tomorrow...can't decide which backing plate to get, 3M or gloss it.


----------



## Mini 360

iainh said:


> Woohoo - mine turned up today...
> 
> Just need to flog some bits on ebay so i can buy some backing plates


Haha exactly the same as me. Anyone want a K&N filter for a 6n2 polo? :lol:

Im gonna go gloss it for backing plates as it gives me an excuse to go to Polished Bliss


----------



## Pezza4u

Mini 360 said:


> Im gonna go gloss it for backing plates as it gives me an excuse to go to Polished Bliss


Think I am as well, I've read they're softer than the 3M ones so should be good and a fiver cheaper!


----------



## icemanste

Same here need a backing plate and some pads will the BP from i4d 80mm 4" be ok? and what pads best LC or 3M?

Ta

Steve


----------



## Mini 360

Pezza4u said:


> Think I am as well, I've read they're softer than the 3M ones so should be good and a fiver cheaper!


Exactly! Student income here. :lol:


----------



## Pezza4u

Came today  It's alot heavier than I expected, compared to the G220, feels much better made as well and it was 1/5th of the price!

Is the wool pad worth using at all, even just for practising?


----------



## Dipesh

^^^ all a waste! 

Get some proper gear to get you that perfect finish!


----------



## Pezza4u

Dipesh said:


> ^^^ all a waste!
> 
> Get some proper gear to get you that perfect finish!


I'll leave it in the box then  Just need a backing plate


----------



## icemanste

Came today great just need backing plate and some pads oh and a scrap door ha

Steve


----------



## Mini 360

Got mine today!  Just got to go to PB to get some plates and pads.


----------



## aiky007

just got an email from amazon,delivery will be on the 12th which means its only taking 6 days to come :lol: Now what backing plates to buy


----------



## -Kev-

aiky007 said:


> just got an email from amazon,delivery will be on the 12th which means its only taking 6 days to come :lol: Now what backing plates to buy


3m ones seem to be amongst the best, getting one soon for my rotary


----------



## SamurI

Mine turned up yesterday despite due begining of next month.:thumb:

Was pretty heavy and liked the way it was just posted out in its own box. Nearly falling out the bottom! 

Gave it a whirl last night on a scrap spolier and its going to take some practice. Just waiting for my Gloss-It pads to arrive from PB.:buffer:

For those still looking its still £30.48 and In Stock so grab a bargin!


----------



## tommyzooom

Got one too, Thanks for the heads up, an extra £1 to deliver to Ireland:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Traders take note


----------



## Baker21

SamurI said:


> Mine turned up yesterday despite due begining of next month.:thumb:
> 
> Was pretty heavy and liked the way it was just posted out in its own box. Nearly falling out the bottom!
> 
> Gave it a whirl last night on a scrap spolier and its going to take some practice. Just waiting for my Gloss-It pads to arrive from PB.:buffer:
> 
> For those still looking its still £30.48 and In Stock so grab a bargin!


Taken the plunge then Ben, bit of a steal at that price and having bought the Gloss-It Backing Plates myself I guess they cost more than the Rotary..........:doublesho

You will be happy with the Backing Plates though, they are excellent, very happy with them........:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

SamurI said:


> liked the way it was just posted out in its own box. Nearly falling out the bottom!


Mine came in a massive box about 2'x1' stuffed with paper and polystyrene :lol: A bit of overkill I thought!


----------



## liam99

SamurI said:


> Was pretty heavy and liked the way it was just posted out in its own box. Nearly falling out the bottom!


Thats how mine came yesterday, was told end of may beginning of june.


----------



## CHAPPERS70

:buffer:I ordred mine 2 days ago, was told delivery around the 20th may..... bugger me it turnt up today

fired it up, and first thought was crikey this is quick. i checked the rpm setting on position 1 and i was getting 1180rpm on the spindle, so its a little out on there no load quote.
Put it on position 6 and i think it would take off!!!!

Its now sat there in the box looking at me like a snarling dog just waiting to tear up the paint work on my car....:devil:


----------



## mu71rd

wow that is some price. i have barely scratched the surface with my DAS-6 (sorry - terrible pun), but at £30 with free delivery it can't be refused. 

Have an old Pajero to sell in a few months, and don't fancy covering something that large with a DA. will be a good vehicle to practice on, as at 15 yrs old, people probably won't be expecting much from the paintwork. 

think i might have ordered the last one though, i'm afraid!!


----------



## -Kev-

tommyzooom said:


> Got one too, Thanks for the heads up, an extra £1 to deliver to Ireland:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Traders take note


not the traders that make the postage prices though....


----------



## aiky007

Hi guys 

Mine came yesterday, well happy with the deal @£30,,,, and my new Liquid Shine Ultra Backing Plate came today:thumb: so i will be busy over the weekend getting some practice in:buffer:

Great deal to get anyone started on the road to rotary bliss.


----------



## SamurI

Baker21 said:


> Taken the plunge then Ben, bit of a steal at that price and having bought the Gloss-It Backing Plates myself I guess they cost more than the Rotary..........:doublesho
> 
> You will be happy with the Backing Plates though, they are excellent, very happy with them........:thumb:


Haha, yep, finally took the plunge. Be rude not to at that price and yes your right, the backing pads were more than the machine!!

Thought it was best to get decent ones though for a few extra quid, especially as they should help a little bit in getting to grips with the machine.:buffer:


----------



## Baker21

SamurI said:


> Haha, yep, finally took the plunge. Be rude not to at that price and yes your right, the backing pads were more than the machine!!
> 
> Thought it was best to get decent ones though for a few extra quid, especially as they should help a little bit in getting to grips with the machine.:buffer:


Rotary session on Jules Saxo I reckon mate, when you coming over?


----------



## Pezza4u

Mini 360 said:


> Mine came in a massive box about 2'x1' stuffed with paper and polystyrene :lol: A bit of overkill I thought!


Same here, not sure what the thinking was behind that as I doubt the paper would've protected much! :lol:



CHAPPERS70 said:


> fired it up, and first thought was crikey this is quick. i checked the rpm setting on position 1 and i was getting 1180rpm on the spindle, so its a little out on there no load quote.


How did you check this, mine has a dial for positions 1 to 6 and abit of paper on top of the machine telling you which number is for which speed. I thought it starts at 900rpm? Not even turned mine on yet, gonna have to wait until I get the backing plates.


----------



## Del-GTi

Must admit, i'm very tempted by this too. I've always wanted a machine polisher and keep saying that i'll eventually by one. This one is a very good price.

Currently sitting with one in the basket at the checkout on the Amazon site.


----------



## Pezza4u

Del-GTi said:


> Must admit, i'm very tempted by this too. I've always wanted a machine polisher and keep saying that i'll eventually by one. This one is a very good price.
> 
> Currently sitting with one in the basket at the checkout on the Amazon site.


Do it! If you change your mind you can resell easily :thumb:


----------



## mu71rd

get on with it!


----------



## Del-GTi

Pezza4u said:


> Do it! If you change your mind you can resell easily :thumb:


True, plus I have the gf's Ka to practice on. The paint is totally wrecked on it anyway - lot's of bird poo burnt into it from before she met me and I started cleaning it for her. It's also had more hits that Abba.


----------



## orienteer

Damn this hobby ... that'll be a rotary ordered for only £30 :doublesho

I can't justify £200 or so for a Makita!

We'll have my car down to its primer in no time ... muhahahahahahah 


Thanks to the thread starter :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Regards, Ian


----------



## Tim186

Well having never used a machine polisher period. I was going to order a DA polisher because of all the stories about rotaries but stumbled across this thread and well, the rest they say was history, for that price i cannot argue at all. Initiation by fire but hey i have the girlfriends 15 year old corsa to practise on


----------



## kay323

is this the package everyone is on about? has anyone bought this?

Best Polisher Car Polishing Package: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## kay323

or is it this one?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1274182542&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## takemetothepub

kay323 said:


> or is it this one?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1274182542&sr=8-1-catcorr


This one :thumb:

Got mine the other day and very happy with it, for that price you cant NOT be!


----------



## kay323

do you have to buy the pads seperate? might order one too.


----------



## mlgt

Im tempted to buy this as well.

However will a G220 backing plate fit this? I was just wondering so therefore I wont need to buy seperate backing plates.

Please advise.


----------



## aiky007

mlgt said:


> Im tempted to buy this as well.
> 
> However will a G220 backing plate fit this? I was just wondering so therefore I wont need to buy seperate backing plates.
> 
> Please advise.


No you will need to buy new backing plates as the g220's are the wrong fitment.


----------



## mlgt

OK thanks for that. I will order http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ultra-soft-rotary-backing-plate/prod_231.html

Or is there any other brand I can use for cheaper alternative?


----------



## dan89

Looking at getting one too...have never owned a DA though...but thought Id go deep and start with a rotary. What do you all think?? Seems like a throw away at that price...just need a backing plate for smaller pads. Guess I can do everything a DA could do with it?? Cheers :thumb:


----------



## takemetothepub

mlgt said:


> OK thanks for that. I will order http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...ultra-soft-rotary-backing-plate/prod_231.html
> 
> Or is there any other brand I can use for cheaper alternative?


This is a good pad/backing plate setup to go with it

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=113


----------



## mlgt

Thanks for the link. 

Im on the lookout for something cheaper than that, but failing that I will go with my previous post.

Just I have an assortmant for my DA220 already and dont want to spend that much more for a backing plate.


----------



## mlgt

Just placed an order for the silverline and will place an order from CYC as well as other bits


----------



## Pezza4u

Have you looked at the gloss it plates?


----------



## mu71rd

Elite do a 125mm backing plate (same as the cyc) and a polishing and finishing coolfoam pad for £24ish. 

Best deal I could find. 

Just search for coolfoam


----------



## its me

just ordered the silverline and it should be delivered on Thursday. I now know what im going to be doing on the weekend.


----------



## mlgt

mu71rd said:


> Elite do a 125mm backing plate (same as the cyc) and a polishing and finishing coolfoam pad for £24ish.
> 
> Best deal I could find.
> 
> Just search for coolfoam


That is a good deal. I will get that 

Have you used it since?


----------



## dan89

Just ordered mine :thumb:....gonna take over a week to deliver though :wall:


----------



## b19jow

Did anyone sign up for the -£15 if you take out the mastercard?
£15.86 for a silverline including p&p lol


----------



## mu71rd

Not a fan if credit card offers personally, but as for the rotary can say I'm quite pleased.

Had my first go with the new pads yesterday. Whilst they didn't seem to cut as quickly as the menz pads (perhaps a good thing), I am pleased with the section I tried it on. Will put a picture up when I get a chance tonight. 

Backig pad is certainly an improvement, and it does seem good value. 

The amazon free delivery is often much quicker than 5 days. Or it's a fiver probably for next day.


----------



## mu71rd

first attempt on my test bonnet (the shiny bits!)


----------



## Bigadz

Looks good, was this your first go with a rotary, if so how did you find it?


----------



## mu71rd

found it quite hard to start with - as it really wants to go in its own direction - but new pads and backing plate have resolved that a bit (plus reading Dave KG's guide again). 

I think once i'm used to it i will prefer it, because i'm already a bit fed up of having to angle the DA exactly right so the pad spins round. With a rotary there no concerns about that, so you can concentrate on other (different) things. on angled cars i suspect it will be easier for that reason - although of course that brings extra problems.


----------



## bigup

guys, can i use the backing plates i normally use on a DAS6 on this silverline?

ive a set of plates and pads for the DAS6, so is it a straight swap?


----------



## Beancounter

bigup said:


> guys, can i use the backing plates i normally use on a DAS6 on this silverline?
> 
> ive a set of plates and pads for the DAS6, so is it a straight swap?


No, they have a different fitment. Rotary backing plates are female, whereas DA ones are male.


----------



## Bigadz

mu71rd said:


> found it quite hard to start with - as it really wants to go in its own direction - but new pads and backing plate have resolved that a bit (plus reading Dave KG's guide again).
> 
> I think once i'm used to it i will prefer it, because i'm already a bit fed up of having to angle the DA exactly right so the pad spins round. With a rotary there no concerns about that, so you can concentrate on other (different) things. on angled cars i suspect it will be easier for that reason - although of course that brings extra problems.


Yeah i mean thats what I am expecting as well to be honest when I try mine out over the weekend. It seems you just have to go with the movement and let it flow more?
It is frustrating getting the correct angle on a DA I know, also looking forward to less vibrations!
I suppose its a quicker movement than the DA as it breaks downs products quicker and you obviously don't want to be hanging about putting too much heat onto the panels.
From starting it up yesterday I doubt its necessary to go above speed 3 anyway, which is about 2000rpm i think?


----------



## bigup

Beancounter said:


> No, they have a different fitment. Rotary backing plates are female, whereas DA ones are male.


Thanks mate!

well i ordered a silverline anyway, amazon say stock within 2-4 weeks now, im in no rush anyway.

il check out a few online shops for the backing plates.


----------



## BRUN

very tempting, i need a rotary to tackle my rock hard Skoda paint


----------



## BAXRY

don't know if anyone has answered this yet but ill answer I've heard this silverline takes M14 backing plates http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/ has loads of choice on these all sizes various brands

i ordered the DA now and I'm about to order the backing plates and pads ill let everyone know how I get on


----------



## shredder1uk

Just received mine from amazon. Think ill test it on the mothers fiesta before I touch mine with it


----------



## DF1

Hi All,
I just received my machine and accessories from germany it is very good and it has a 3 backing plates and about 20 sponges. I have not use it yet. The weight is 3kg. The seller is on ebay and the postage is expensive but if you buy 2 or 3 i think the seller don't charge you extra. I paid my 56 euro and 24.90 euro for postage. After conversion it come to £71 i think it is a very good deal. The most i see it goes for is around 55 to 65 euro good luck.

here is the link: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Profi-Polierm...tem&pt=Autopflege_Wartung&hash=item2ead4f6ea1


----------



## DF1

I think i will buy it as my spare.


----------



## Herby

Just ordered mine Never used a machine before but trying to polish a Q7 by hand is painful so I'll crack on with the rotary and just start off slow:buffer:


----------



## Tim186

Well got mine yesterday and done my first ever correction and first ever use of a machine polisher, well chuffed:buffer:. the button hold thing is a non issue to be honest

HERE


----------



## VeeDubEuro

just bought it thanks for the tip off m8ey



VeeDub


----------



## mlgt

Anyone post some before and after pics with their kit? Mines arrived but I missed the delivery so have to wait till the weekend


----------



## mu71rd

think i posted some 50/50s of a bonnet a while back. but it doesn't really tell you much because i've never used one before. 

before and after will only tell you how good the operator is, not how good the rotary is.


----------



## cleancar

damn you DW just back off my hols and find this post , just had to order one with the pads !!!!!!


----------



## DF1

Order Mine Yesterday and just got an email from amazon it is coming on the 28th.


----------



## PJM

Here are a few shots from playing with mine on my jeep's 14 yr old paint at the weekend. (used 3m pads and polish)


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Ordered mine last night


----------



## 2oh6

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Ordered mine last night


When did it say it would arrive?


----------



## cleancar

i got this today -

http://www.mediafire.com/?2omqnjdd2nq

not used it yet but cant grumble for the money


----------



## mu71rd

mine didn't come with a plastic case! 

oh well, as you say - really can't complain for £30


----------



## DF1

Got my silverline today...very happy :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:
:thumb:


----------



## Herby

Anbody have any problem with the plug on theirs? Mine was smashed to bits and unusable. Also got quite a few marks on the metal head. Just wondered the condition of everyones elses. Thought they might possibly be returns which is why they are cheap. I don't want to send it back but am a bit p'd off with the state of it. 

It will be ok if I just use a normal two pin adaptor now the plug case is smashed?


----------



## woodym3

get in touch with supplier and ask for a swap. it shouldnt of been delivered in that state no matter how cheap it was. mine was well wrapped in shrink wrap inside the box.


----------



## tamandlee

Herby said:


> Anbody have any problem with the plug on theirs? Mine was smashed to bits and unusable. Also got quite a few marks on the metal head. Just wondered the condition of everyones elses. Thought they might possibly be returns which is why they are cheap. I don't want to send it back but am a bit p'd off with the state of it.
> 
> It will be ok if I just use a normal two pin adaptor now the plug case is smashed?


ordered mine through amazon the other day and it arrived really quickly in a huge box and I was gutted!! The reason I was gutted was because I was hoping to have a damaged euro to uk plug after reading that a chap on here got £10 back and I can use my own extension lead with euro plug anyway. So I open the box and find that my plug actually is cracked!! Joy!! Email fired off, £10 in the bank, happy days a rotary for £20 - but no, a second polisher is sent out arriving the next day, its plug is fine and I have to return the damaged one. Gutted, it all seems to depend on who handles your complaint as to what happens.

So in short no it shouldnt be damaged so get your complaint in but dont worry as the machine itself is tip top. :argie:


----------



## Kieran.

ive bought one of these polishers but im struggling to find good quality pads and backing plates.. has anyone got a link to where i can get some?

i cant find the 3m or gloss it backing plates and i dont even know where to start with pads, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Dipesh

Most of the traders on here stock a vast range of pads and plates.


----------



## tamandlee

Kieran. said:


> ive bought one of these polishers but im struggling to find good quality pads and backing plates.. has anyone got a link to where i can get some?
> 
> i cant find the 3m or gloss it backing plates and i dont even know where to start with pads, any help is much appreciated.


Hi, I just bought the starter packs from Elite so have 3 menz polishes, 3 spot pads and 2 125mm pads, polishing and finishing with backing plates for around £60 delivered. Also got some BH clay to prep the car with and a Slverline bag to put it all in for around a tenner each. All seems well and the backing plate appear to be on a par with the 3m but cost such a lot less.

Hope this helps, Lee


----------



## Matt197

Funny that, I was just on the look out for a cheap rotary.

Just ordered, never used one before so the let the learning begin :devil:


----------



## woodym3

Kieran. said:


> ive bought one of these polishers but im struggling to find good quality pads and backing plates.. has anyone got a link to where i can get some?
> 
> i cant find the 3m or gloss it backing plates and i dont even know where to start with pads, any help is much appreciated.


i4detailing have everything you need. 3m backing plates,pads and polishes. thats where i ordered mine from. :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee

tamandlee said:


> Hi, I just bought the starter packs from Elite so have 3 menz polishes, 3 spot pads and 2 125mm pads, polishing and finishing with backing plates for around £60 delivered. Also got some BH clay to prep the car with and a Slverline bag to put it all in for around a tenner each. All seems well and the backing plate appear to be on a par with the 3m but cost such a lot less.
> 
> Hope this helps, Lee


Right well got all my kit together, thanks to Amazon, the original poster and Elite car care; had a practice on a scrap door which went well, had a play on my van and again didnt damage anything!! So I spent all day yesterday on the Alfa 156 and did a pretty good job even if I say so myself :argie: . I will try and get some photos of the finished article up later today, really quite pleased with my :buffer: .

Only bit of advice I can give is to get a couple of extra pads, you really need more than you think and definatly use some kind of pad brush. I used an old toothbrush as this was something I overlooked which has possibly worn the soft red finishing pad more than I would like but equally that could have been me catching it on the door handle 

Overall one happy little chappy I am!!!


----------



## _Andy_

I ordered one of these myself last night from amazon, will order pads and backing plate, then can't wait to get started.

:buffer:


----------



## Lee.GTi180

I ordered mine Thursday night last week, didn't pay for delivery (free super saver or whatever) and it was here Saturday morning after initially telling me it wouldn't be delivered until 7th June! Fair play to them! Looks a tidy bit of kit, just need to sort the rest out now! Hmmm, hexlogic or Lake country ccs?


----------



## TomStamp

I was just wondering, I am just about to buy this but not sure on the pads and backing plates people are on about.

If i understand correctly the backing pad is a bit too large so people buy a smaller one?

I am not to fussed just want to get some pads so if anyone could put me in the direction of some pads that will fit this straight away I would be grateful :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee

TomStamp said:


> I was just wondering, I am just about to buy this but not sure on the pads and backing plates people are on about.
> 
> If i understand correctly the backing pad is a bit too large so people buy a smaller one?
> 
> I am not to fussed just want to get some pads so if anyone could put me in the direction of some pads that will fit this straight away I would be grateful :thumb:


Hi, the backing plate and pad you get with it is an 8in plate and a sheepskin pad which, untill I tore it, was used to great effect on my van. However I would not take something so unyielding and aggressive to my car in a month of sundays. Get yourself over to Elite.co.uk and order a starter pack of pads and backing plate in 125mm/5in and some polishes and job done. Would also advise the 75mm/3in starter pack as well for the tight areas and if possible get some extra 5 in pads while you are at it.

Above all whatever you choose, have fun and do not rush and if you have never used a rotary before look up Dave KGs guide on how to.

HTH Lee :newbie: :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## TomStamp

tamandlee said:


> Hi, the backing plate and pad you get with it is an 8in plate and a sheepskin pad which, untill I tore it, was used to great effect on my van. However I would not take something so unyielding and aggressive to my car in a month of sundays. Get yourself over to Elite.co.uk and order a starter pack of pads and backing plate in 125mm/5in and some polishes and job done. Would also advise the 75mm/3in starter pack as well for the tight areas and if possible get some extra 5 in pads while you are at it.
> 
> Above all whatever you choose, have fun and do not rush and if you have never used a rotary before look up Dave KGs guide on how to.
> 
> HTH Lee :newbie: :buffer: :thumb:


Thanks for the quick reply, To practice with would I just be able to buy a 8 inch Pad?

I will look into different plates and pad sizes.

Thanks again


----------



## aiky007

Hi guys
After a bit of practice:buffer: with the silverline on some scrap panels finally got started on my sportshatch, just posting a couple of reflection shoots to show how its going so far,still got loads to do but really happy with the rotary and the finish i'm getting. Think the DA will be up for sale shortly:devil:
Used a HEX-LOGIC ORANGE MEDIUM CUT pad with Sonus SFX-2 then refined using a HEX-LOGIC BLACK FINISHING PAD with Sonus SFX-3,then a coat of fk1000p,hope to get my dodo juice purple haze tomorrow to finish it off.


----------



## TomStamp

Draper 180Mm Polishing Sponge - Medium Cut For 44190: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

would these pads be a straight swap to fit this polisher?


----------



## tamandlee

TomStamp said:


> Draper 180Mm Polishing Sponge - Medium Cut For 44190: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> would these pads be a straight swap to fit this polisher?


yeah i dont see any reason why those pads would not work with it out of the box so to speak. With regards to the practice side of things a smaller pad on a better/softer backing plate will have a different feel in use. However I would imagine that if you can control an 8in pad on a hard backing plate a smaller pad/plate combo would be a breeze. Also have a play on a practice panel with the sheepskin, it is supposed to be highly destructive in use but I found I got a top result very quickly on my single stage painted van. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

TomStamp said:


> Draper 180Mm Polishing Sponge - Medium Cut For 44190: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> would these pads be a straight swap to fit this polisher?


get some pads from the traders on here, will be of much better quality


----------



## Matt197

Mine just turned up, fired it up and its **** scary loud and fast haha even on number 2.

Defiantly going to get a scrap car panel before it goes any where near a car.


----------



## Pezza4u

Matt197 said:


> Mine just turned up, fired it up and its **** scary loud and fast haha even on number 2.
> 
> Defiantly going to get a scrap car panel before it goes any where near a car.


Gonna turn mine on tomorrow make sure it works, have you got a DA? I thought that was loud and scary when I first turned it on but once you get used to it it's ok :thumb:


----------



## Matt197

Pezza4u said:


> Gonna turn mine on tomorrow make sure it works, have you got a DA? I thought that was loud and scary when I first turned it on but once you get used to it it's ok :thumb:


Ye I did have a Porter Cable 7424 but sold it as the vibration always put me off using it.

With the DA it was more of a rumble where as the Silverline is more of a wooosh so to speak, and it spins much much faster than I was expecting god knows what its like on 6 lol


----------



## GIZTO29

Got mine today and i have to say it seems well made. Quite heavy but then so is a g220 and i havnt held another rotary so cant compare but i like the speed dial position and the slow start seems good. I doubt i'll ever get it up past 2/3 as it seems pretty fast even on 3!:doublesho All in all a steal so far! Im new to rotary so was more than happy to make the leap given this nuts price. The backing plate isnt much cheaper when you think.
Phil


----------



## abbotsmike

Got one of these delivered the other day as my introduction to machine polishing, got some pretty heavy swirls to tackle on my black corsa, now just backing plate, pads and polish to decide on!


----------



## woodym3

Matt197 said:


> Ye I did have a Porter Cable 7424 but sold it as the vibration always put me off using it.
> 
> With the DA it was more of a rumble where as the Silverline is more of a wooosh so to speak, and it spins much much faster than I was expecting god knows what its like on 6 lol


make sure its nowhere near your car if you go up to speed 6!!!! never had mine past 3..:buffer:


----------



## GIZTO29

woodym3 said:


> make sure its nowhere near your car if you go up to speed 6!!!! never had mine past 3..:buffer:


Aye, even 3 seems fast as owt!


----------



## IanG

Ordered one today seems a bargain at the price they are selling it for

I'll get some backing plates ordered off one of the DW Traders


----------



## rich1880

Wheres best to get the backing plate and pads to fit the silverline, We have a das6 but need another so this seems a good deal.


----------



## GIZTO29

I went for the Flexipads soft backing plates in both 125mm and 75 mm and both were under £30. They seem well made so im ready to burn...i mean roll:lol:


----------



## rangeroverman

Well mine arrived today but sadly it is suffering from the broken plug problem.  
Rang Amazon and they will send a replacement out tomorrow evening, no problem but wouldn't you think (if you had asked) that you could have just the plug replaced as it is a screw on convertor from the original two pin plug instead of replacing the whole unit! 

I had free delivery the return is via TNT and the replacement is free delivery, now don't get me wrong I have no problem with the above and it is first class customer care but I just think its crazy that Amazon is going to this expense, probably H&S regulations or something? 

Ah well gives me more time to sort backing plates etc.


----------



## Culainn

I had the same broken plug problem so i just replaced the plug. Seemed easier than waiting for a new machine.


----------



## tamandlee

lol, I complained hoping to get the tenner off that someone on here had received earlier but instead ended up with a whole new machine. Was truely gutted, especially when I had to return the other one!! The crazy thing was in took 3 days to receive the first one and the second one arrived the day after complaining.


----------

